# Ethanol



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I just received an email about Ethanol. I didn't get the link. but a search brought it right up. (Block engine-destroying ethanol)
If a gas station is selling 10% ethanol, it will be marked on the pump.
If the gas is 5% or less, they do not have to tell the public. 
in my area, speedway gas is 5% and also Marathon. I use the Speedway whenever I can find it. Before, I used the fuel with the green logo, starts with a B.. I had an injection pump seize because of a .05 o-ring. I tested my gas and the ethanol content was 17%
I have had good luck with the Speedway for 18 years...


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

If they would just do away with ethanol in gas, my deer corn would go back to being cheaper!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I worked at a Green Label B refinery and can tell you that what was produced there was quite differebt than when the Red Label S owned the place. Not surprised at all with your 17% experience.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Ohio does not require that the gas dispenser (pump) be labelled if there is ethanol in the gasoline if it contains 10% or less of ethanol.

Most all gasoline contains about 10% ethanol. Speedway /Marathon included. (EPA requires it in the cold weather months.)

The ethanol does not come out of the refinery. It is purchased, delivered, and stored at the fuel terminal. It is added at the loading rack when the delivery trucks fill up at the local fuel terminal.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Here at the lake we get non-ethanol recreational gas, but I still sometimes get it at a regular auto station pump. I wonder if I should be putting stuff in the gas, and just how good that really is.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Just read the pump. if it's 10% it will be labeled on the pump. If there is no Ethanol label on the pump, then it's less than 5%. 2 cycle engines don't take well to the alcohol.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

hatteras1 said:


> Just read the pump. if it's 10% it will be labeled on the pump. If there is no Ethanol label on the pump, then it's less than 5%. 2 cycle engines don't take well to the alcohol.


Sorry man but not sure where you are getting your info but in OHIO it is not required to label fuel dispensers with an ethanol content of 10% or less. 
Think about what you just wrote. You omitted everything between 5% and 10 % .


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Because at the time i first posted this, that was the only information available. 
thank you for the update


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

This is why I "winterize" my engines with aviation fuel 100ll. I fill up a 2.5 gallon small outboard can and run everything out of regular gas. Then I hook up the little tank and pump the ball. Let it run for a few minutes and shut it off. Outboards, inboards, kickers, snowmobile, atv, generator, snowblower, chainsaw, every small engine. I had MAJOR problems with ethanol, now I have none. As stated above..."ethanol free" ain't always the whole truth. For everyday use, it's fine, but for off season storage, I use 100ll


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

Be careful with what additives You are using. Some of the more popular brands are alcohol base and just add to our problems. I personally have never had much confidence in the snake oils. I am running ethanol free in my small older outboards. It's an expensive proposition in large Lake Erie size motors.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

chatterbox said:


> Be careful with what additives You are using. Some of the more popular brands are alcohol base and just add to our problems. I personally have never had much confidence in the snake oils. I am running ethanol free in my small older outboards. It's an expensive proposition in large Lake Erie size motors.


A lot of truth to what you wrote.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

My 1992 bass boat had the oil injection, and i had the oil pump lock up on the lake. the .05 cent o ring didn't take too well to the 10% ethanol. My 1996 did the same thing 1 time. they changed the oil pumps, and no more problems. I avoid the green stations as that's where my problems started. i did an ethanol and a reid vapor test. The gas was 17% alcohol... (Epic Fail)


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ive been in the Landscaping business for 31 years and have used the same small engine mechanic for most of them, he is very knowledgeable about small engines and has a engineering degree, He harps on using good gasoline, and always says to run premium grade gas in all of Our small engines, I personally buy from United dairy farmers stores and my mechanic has informed me that they sell some of the better fuel.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

BlueMax said:


> Sorry man but not sure where you are getting your info but in OHIO it is not required to label fuel dispensers with an ethanol content of 10% or less.
> Think about what you just wrote. You omitted everything between 5% and 10 % .


Many times I buy gas at Shell stations and every pump is labeled "This gasoline contains 10% ethanol". I quit buying gas at the "Green Label B" stations. I didn't know about the ethanol content, all I knew was that my truck ran like crap on their gas, and the gas mileage went into the dumper! 

Interesting comment about Speedway and Marathon. Back in the day I would buy nothing but Marathon gas. I'd go out of my way to get it since everything I owned ran great on their fuel. Sadly, there are no more "Marathon" stations around. Then, low and behold, two days ago I pull into a local Speedway to get pack of smokes and some beer, and there's a "Marathon" truck filling their tanks! 

Is Speedway Marathon's new iteration? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

I called Ravenna Oil today. They carry ethanol free gas all year round. Present price, $2.95/gal.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

buckeyebowman said:


> Many times I buy gas at Shell stations and every pump is labeled "This gasoline contains 10% ethanol". I quit buying gas at the "Green Label B" stations. I didn't know about the ethanol content, all I knew was that my truck ran like crap on their gas, and the gas mileage went into the dumper!
> 
> Interesting comment about Speedway and Marathon. Back in the day I would buy nothing but Marathon gas. I'd go out of my way to get it since everything I owned ran great on their fuel. Sadly, there are no more "Marathon" stations around. Then, low and behold, two days ago I pull into a local Speedway to get pack of smokes and some beer, and there's a "Marathon" truck filling their tanks!
> 
> Is Speedway Marathon's new iteration? Inquiring minds want to know!


The Speedway branded locations are the company owned and operated gas stations / convenience stores of the Marathon Petroleum Company. and are supplied fuel by Marathon Petroleum.
Marathon branded locations are supplied fuel by Marathon Petroleum but are independently owned and operated.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Tom 513 said:


> Ive been in the Landscaping business for 31 years and have used the same small engine mechanic for most of them, he is very knowledgeable about small engines and has a engineering degree, He harps on using good gasoline, and always says to run premium grade gas in all of Our small engines, I personally buy from United dairy farmers stores and my mechanic has informed me that they sell some of the better fuel.


United Dairy Farmers sells "unbranded" gasoline. They buy the fuel that is the cheapest on the market. Most likely they purchase from Exxon/Mobil, BP, Marathon, etc. Whoever has the best price and a supply in their market.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

There are still stations, but not as many. The only 3 in Columbus are on the southwest of the city.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

There is a APP that you can get that will tell you we're you can get gas with no ethanol in it . The gas station I use is a Country Fair in Cortland at the intersection of route 46 and Kings grave roads . It is 91 octane and is running around 2.80 a galllon


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

BlueMax said:


> United Dairy Farmers sells "unbranded" gasoline. They buy the fuel that is the cheapest on the market. Most likely they purchase from Exxon/Mobil, BP, Marathon, etc. Whoever has the best price and a supply in their market.


That maybe true, but if it is Ive been lucky because I dont have any issues with there premium fuel, running it in my boat,chain saws, blowers,lawnmowers,trimmers,concrete saws.......


----------

